# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjojen 201, 203, 206, 300, 301, 302, 303, N2, N4, N5, R1, R2, V1, V2 ja V3 kilpailutus

## kuukanko

Otsikon linjat ovat nyt kilpailussa.

Kohteet ovat:
linjat 201, 203, 206, N2, N4, N5, R1 ja R2. Sopimuskausi 1.7.2020 - 30.6.2027 + 3 vuoden optio. 6 autoa: 1 uusi teli, 2 uutta 2-akselista ja 3 Euro5-2-akselista. Hintapisteet 98,5, kalustopisteet 1,5. Uuden auton tarjoamisesta Euro5:nä vaaditun tilalle saa 0,5 pistettä, käytetyn Euro6:n tarjoamisesta saa 0,2 pistettälinja 300. Sopimuskausi 1.7.2020 - 30.6.2021. Sopimusta voidaan jatkaa toistaiseksi voimassa olevana sopimuksena tilaajan yksipuolisella kahdeksan kuukauden irtisanomisajalla kuitenkin siten, että sopimuskausi päättyy viimeistään 30.6.2022. 5 autoa, kaikki Euro5-telejä. Vertailuperusteena pelkkä hintalinjat 301, 302, 302, V1, V2 ja V3. Sopimuskausi 1.7.2020 - 30.6.2027 + 3 vuoden optio. 8 autoa: 2 uutta teliä, 2 Euro5-teliä, 1 Euro5-2-akselinen, 2 uutta matalalattiapikkubussia ja 1 Euro5-pikkubussi, joka saa olla myös korkealattiainen. Hintapisteet 98, kalustopisteet 2. Uuden auton tarjoamisesta Euro5:nä vaaditun tilalle saa 0,5 pistettä, käytetyn Euro6:n tarjoamisesta saa 0,2 pistettä
Kaikissa kohteissa kaluston maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta. Kohteissa 1 ja 3 on keski-ikävaatimus, 7 vuotta.

Viimeksi 6 vuotta Turussa kilpailutettiin seutuliikennettä näin juhannuksen jälkeen sillä lopputuloksella, että TLO oli ainoa tarjoaja ja hintakin oli sellainen, että TLO arvasi etteivät muut tarjoa. Toivottavasti tilaaja on nyt houkutellut muitakin liikennöitsijöitä mukaan kisaan.

----------


## zige94

Mielenkiintoista, miksi tuo linjan 300 sopimus on noin lyhyt?

----------


## Miska

> Mielenkiintoista, miksi tuo linjan 300 sopimus on noin lyhyt?


Liittynee Turun tulevaan linjastouudistukseen.

----------


## kuukanko

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan aloituspäätös kilpailusta näkyy nyt pöytäkirjasta. Sen mukaan "Linja 300 lakkautetaan runkolinjaston yhteydessä, ja palvelu korvataan linjalla 2. Tästä syystä linja 300 eriytetään nykyisestä liikennöintikohteesta (kuuluu samaan kohteeseen kuin kohteen 1 linjat), ja sopimuskausi täsmäytetään vastaamaan runkolinjaston aloitusta".

----------


## 401

> Otsikon linjat ovat nyt kilpailussa.
> 
> Kohteet ovat:
> linjat 301, 302, 302, V1, V2 ja *V3*


V3 ? V1 ja V2 ovat kyllä tuttuja mutta V3...

----------


## kuukanko

> V3 ? V1 ja V2 ovat kyllä tuttuja mutta V3...


Reitistä on sanottu vain:
"Reittialue on Ruskon keskustan ympäristössä. Reitti muokataan Hiidenvainion, Kirkonkylän ja Maunun koulun kuljetuksiin."

----------


## 401

> Reitistä on sanottu vain:
> "Reittialue on Ruskon keskustan ympäristössä. Reitti muokataan Hiidenvainion, Kirkonkylän ja Maunun koulun kuljetuksiin."


Mistä löysit tuon tiedon?

Ruskon sivuilta löytyy tällainen. Ajaakohan noita Lauran Bussi?
https://rusko.fi/wp-content/uploads/...19.-alkaen.pdf

----------


## Rokko

Lauran bussi ajaa Vahdon päässä Järvijoen suuntaan.

----------


## eemeli113

> Mistä löysit tuon tiedon?
> 
> Ruskon sivuilta löytyy tällainen. Ajaakohan noita Lauran Bussi?
> https://rusko.fi/wp-content/uploads/...19.-alkaen.pdf


Tuo ei liity mitenkään Fölin V-linjoihin, todennäköisesti koulutaksivuoro. Lauran Bussi ajaa linjaa V1 ja Sa Tilausajot linjaa V2. Näiden linjojen aikataulut on onnistuttu hävittämään Fölin verkkosivuilta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistä löysit tuon tiedon?


Tuo oli tarjouspyynnöstä.

----------


## eemeli113

Kohteen 1 voitti Länsilinjat ja kohteen 3 LS-Liikennelinjat.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja kohteen 2 LS-Liikennelinjat: http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2019/0911010x/3955976.htm

----------


## eemeli113

> 3. linjat 301, 302, 302, V1, V2 ja V3. Sopimuskausi 1.7.2020 - 30.6.2027 + 3 vuoden optio. 8 autoa: 2 uutta teliä, 2 Euro5-teliä, 1 Euro5-2-akselinen, 2 uutta matalalattiapikkubussia ja 1 Euro5-pikkubussi, joka saa olla myös korkealattiainen. Hintapisteet 98, kalustopisteet 2. Uuden auton tarjoamisesta Euro5:nä vaaditun tilalle saa 0,5 pistettä, käytetyn Euro6:n tarjoamisesta saa 0,2 pistettä


Tässä oli näköjään jäänyt mainitsematta se, että pikkubussien ja V-linjojen osuus sopimuksesta näyttäisi alkavan vasta 1.8.2021. Huomasin tämän vasta nyt, kun koulut alkoivat eikä linjaa V3 ilmestynytkään aikatauluihin. V1:llä jatkaa vielä yhden talven Lauran Bussi ja V2:lla SA Tilausajot.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Missähän on Ruskon linjojen 2 uutta telibussia? Liedon aseman suunnan linjalla on autot 88 ja 103, mutta enempää uusia autoja en muista nähneeni. Nyt mennään jo lokakuun puolivälin paikkeilla.

----------


## eemeli113

> Missähän on Ruskon linjojen 2 uutta telibussia? Liedon aseman suunnan linjalla on autot 88 ja 103, mutta enempää uusia autoja en muista nähneeni. Nyt mennään jo lokakuun puolivälin paikkeilla.


Tulevat käsittääkseni käyttöön vuoden 2021 loppuun mennessä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Tulevat käsittääkseni käyttöön vuoden 2021 loppuun mennessä.


No onpas pitkä viive!

----------

